# Don't give up!!!



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

This is my message today to those here who suffer - don't give up!!!! I had my ENT appointment yesterday - my last attempt at trying to find a doctor that could help me after being told everything from there wasn't anything wrong with me to it was just acid reflux.

At the begining of my appointment I prepared to once again tell my life story to the nurse and see if I could get them to take me seriously - the nurse kind of stopped me before I even started and said "I can tell from clear over here your thyroid is big"....I was stunned. They didn't even question for a minute how bad I felt - the doctor told me I was not crazy, all my symptoms were thyroid...all of them. He started out thinking I would do a sonogram and probably a sonogram assisted FNA....and then he felt my thyroid. He immediately felt the nodule that was going down into my chest and said that both sides of my thyroid were very large. He got me in for a cat scan that afternoon and did a bunch of bloodwork - he listed off tests to the nurse to have the lab run that I had never heard of before. He is concerned that with my symptoms my thyroid is growing into the back of my neck - and he said you can't tell how big the nodule in my chest is until we scan it and they can cause serious problems.

When I left the nurse told me when to expect results and the gal that did the cat scan said this doctor was very good at getting back to his patients. He said he would wait and see the results of the cat scan and we would decide what to do.

If you feel that something is wrong and you aren't getting answers...don't give up!!! It took me years of searching and trying different doctors! I don't know where this stage of my journey will take me, but I think I am headed in the right direction! Finally!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, my! Do you have surgery scheduled? Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!!

Thank goodness you found such a good doctor!


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Not scheduled yet. They are waiting on bloodwork to come back. Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I am so glad you were persistent!!! Good work!


----------

